# Help with cockapoo purchase



## Blackstreet (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi guys.

Noobie here, and i will apologise upfront, as im sure this has been covered elsewhere.

Anyhoo... we are a family of 4 (2 kids - 6 and 2) who are looking to get our first dog. We have never had a pet in our family at all and are quite nervous, but excited nonetheless. We get plenty of advise from the family of how bad an idea it is, but we are soldiering on! 

We have finally decided that a cockapoo is the one for us, and i have been busy doing as much research as possible. We have settled on either an American x Toy or a Show x Toy. We are looking for a Toy Cross as i have read that this will hopefully result in a smaller dog. We want a smaller breed as i suspect it will be slightly easier to manage with my smallest son. 

What i wanted to know is if anyone can advise a good breeder? I live in Bedfordshire, and wanted somewhere close by (hertfordshire, bucks, london etc), but most of the breeders tend to be way up north, or are focused on Minature Poodle crosses. We have contacted Lynns Cockapoos and she may not be breeding anytime soon, so any advise? There was one other breeder (i wont name) but they were charging £1500!! Our budget is up to £750 which i think is fair and average. 

We want to collect at Xmas - i appreciate this is a fair way away, but we wanted the breeder selected early so we can ensure it all works out. I am taking 3 weeks off at xmas to hopefully train the dog and get him comfortable. 

Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi  I live in Bedfordshire but the lady who I got Minnie from hasn't got any left now :-( they sold so quickly! What a shame! Iv also heard of Lynn but same again that's a shame she won't be breeding soon! I know the lady I got Minnie from said they same she probably won't breed until next year again now :-(! 

Let me know how you get on and what you find in our area  so handy knowing people in the area  x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, Betty is an English Show cocker/toy poodle mix, weight about 7.5kgs and
about 11 inches tall ( you can see a picture of her in the ''Looking for a puppy, don't know where to start'' in the sticky/thread in the puppy section.

Betty's breeder has just had another littler of cockapoos ( see link below ) but
she is in Holmes Chapel - just south of Manchester. From Berkshire it only took
2.5 hours and I think you may need to accept you will have to travel to get the dog you want.

http://www.doggroomercheshire.co.uk/Available_Puppies_Planned_Litters/

Hope you find what you are looking for - you have made a fab choice.


----------



## Blackstreet (Jun 15, 2012)

Hiya Beth - any chance you can get me the details of your breeder. Id be keen to have a chat regardless.

thanks


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

She is Mrs S Plunkett and lives in Moggerhanger- iv just tired to ring her number so I can get some details for you and her number is invalid- which i can only think she has changed her number ! I do know where she lives though- she also advertised the pups on Friday Free Ad so keep and eye out on there  sorry I couldn't be much more help! When I was looking for my pup I just searched for cockapoo's in Bedfordshire and I did actually find a few breeders in our area! Sorry it's so long winded! x x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about a toy v miniature. My toy boy is much bigger than my mini girl and they are cousins! You never know for sure what you are getting with a crossbreed so I would probably go for a girl if I was you, I think they are usually smaller. Bonnie is about the size of a cavalier and Dexter a cocker spaniel.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Take a look at Charmila Cockapoo's (google it), Christine breeds both toy and American cockapoo's and although she is in Dewsbury so you would need to travel she usually has litters a couple of times a year. You will have your dog for approx 15 years so finding a good breeder with the right puppy at the right time should be weighed up against a couple of hours driving.
Good luck
H x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi, Betty is an English Show cocker/toy poodle mix, weight about 7.5kgs and
> about 11 inches tall ( you can see a picture of her in the ''Looking for a puppy, don't know where to start'' in the sticky/thread in the puppy section.
> 
> Betty's breeder has just had another littler of cockapoos ( see link below ) but
> ...


Oh no! That's only half an hour away from where I live...such cute little pups....To have a Betty brother or sister :O so cute!


----------

